# Anyne tried A-Designs BULLK or RAVENOUS?



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ravenous I understand how it works and I think I might give it a go...anyone here tried it?

However BULLK I don't really get it can anyone shed some light on this and has anyone tried it?

Thanks


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Wardy21 said:


> Ravenous I understand how it works and I think I might give it a go...anyone here tried it?
> 
> However BULLK I don't really get it can anyone shed some light on this and has anyone tried it?
> 
> Thanks


Have used the R n rate it highly


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bulkk has that bulbine in it. Suppose to increase Test levels, not sure what its like mind. I read somewhere a while back it might actually be bad for you as well? So probs worth a bit of research


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think I will just order Ravenous today and give that a go. ATM I struggle to get 3.5k kcalories in so I will update this thread with how it goes!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bashman said:


> Have you googled any of the RAVENOUS ingredients?


No but should I?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> No but should I?


Yeah always know what you are taking. IMO this product (ravenous) is a waste of money. Just drink a couple more big shakes a day and you will hit your calories, or add in some EVOO, pnut butter etc. 3500 cals a day you should be able to hit that way no problem at all.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

niall01 said:


> Yeah always know what you are taking. IMO this product (ravenous) is a waste of money. Just drink a couple more big shakes a day and you will hit your calories, or add in some EVOO, pnut butter etc. 3500 cals a day you should be able to hit that way no problem at all.


Too late its been ordered lol! TBH I have been hitting 3.5k + and still not putting on weight so I'm thinking I need 4k+ atleast. I walk about 1 hour 40mins a day during week plus my workout and I sweat really easily so I must be burning more calories than I originally thought.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bashman said:


> Yeah this was kind of my point and in terms of gaining I do not think it's going to help you. Only possible benifit might be from if you are finding it difficult to meet you daily intake due to lack of hunger, but even then....


Thats my problem, yes. Well its been ordered I'll update when I start taking it and let you guys know what I thought of it.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I've just ordered ravenous for a mate who's on his 1st cycle (d-bol) and can't really eat much at all lol.

I'd let you know, but it seems you'll find out yourself soon enough mate lol..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

niall01 said:


> Yeah always know what you are taking. IMO this product (ravenous) is a waste of money. Just drink a couple more big shakes a day and you will hit your calories, or add in some EVOO, pnut butter etc. 3500 cals a day you should be able to hit that way no problem at all.


why is it a waste of money and why are you comparing a supplement that helps with bloat, digestion etc with a mass drink? i used RAVENOUS for the first time 4 months ago as i found i could not fit in all of my meals through the day mainly because i was bloated and did not digest the food properly....i had tried other products but did not make a difference.....this stuff worked and worked well so much in fact 3 weeks into my cycle i ran out and did not get any for 2 weeks in this two weeks i lost weight because i could not eat all my food.....went back on and hey presto the food was all eaten and digested........

as for hitting 3500cals a day no problem how do you know this? his appetite might be very poor


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> why is it a waste of money and why are you comparing a supplement that helps with bloat, digestion etc with a mass drink? i used RAVENOUS for the first time 4 months ago as i found i could not fit in all of my meals through the day mainly because i was bloated and did not digest the food properly....i had tried other products but did not make a difference.....this stuff worked and worked well so much in fact 3 weeks into my cycle i ran out and did not get any for 2 weeks in this two weeks i lost weight because i could not eat all my food.....went back on and hey presto the food was all eaten and digested........
> 
> as for hitting 3500cals a day no problem how do you know this? his appetite might be very poor


I said it was a waste of money (only in my opinion) because I gained the impression from his posts that he was buying it to boost appetite, nothing to do with bloat or digestion, which if he had mentioned I would not have commented. And I made the point that it is relatively easy to increase calories with some calorie dense fats if it was getting in the calories he was finding a problem.

As for struggling to get 3500 calories in fair point, everyone is different. I was just trying to give him a low cost and easy way to get calories up.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I've just ordered some thanks to pscarbs high recommendations of it can't wait to try it constantly getting bloated and feeling Like I'm stuffed all the time and I'm no where near 3500 calories

Fingers crossed this helps me out, tried the quest digestive enzymes and probiotics but been using them for a while so need to switch it up, like the way that ravenous will help with your acid/alkali levels too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

niall01 said:


> I said it was a waste of money (only in my opinion) because I gained the impression from his posts that he was buying it to boost appetite, nothing to do with bloat or digestion, which if he had mentioned I would not have commented. And I made the point that it is relatively easy to increase calories with some calorie dense fats if it was getting in the calories he was finding a problem.
> 
> As for struggling to get 3500 calories in fair point, everyone is different. I was just trying to give him a low cost and easy way to get calories up.


oh my bad i thought by saying it was a waste of money because you had tried it.....the fact that it does aid digestion and bloat will boost the appetite....when i ran out i could not drink shakes or finish my 6 meals this effected both my weight and strength


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well yes bloat is an issue with me for example I had lunch about 13.00 amd I'm not hungry in the slightest right now but have chicken in the fridge that needs eating! Pscarb you're review has filled me with confidence I can't wait to start using this product. Annoying thing is it was meant to be delivered at work today this morning and people downstairs weren't there/didn't answer grrrr!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Day 2 of using. Yesterday it felt kind of strange in my stomach. Today upon waking I had a 1300-1500 kcal shake for breakfast got it down me felt sick but not bloated after. I then went for a poo before I left my house for work which is rare. Then another nice dump about 11am at work not the runs just nice and smoothe 

It's now 12.30 I had a few mini flapjacks at about 11.30am but I'm absolutely RAVENOUS (I know) and just thinking about food right now!

Will update again in a few days.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Good to see more feedback on ravenous - its something I struggle with when bulking so will be giving it a go in the winter time.


----------



## LandStom (May 23, 2011)

I'm really intrested in this product. I have a few questions that hopefully someone can answer.

I have digestion issues but I also have a few kidney/liver problems that I'm currently sorting. Could any of the ingredients hinder the recovery or will it be beneficial as I imagine?

Also where is the cheapest place to buy it from (And how many days worth do you get)

Thanks


----------

